# Madtracker 2 Tutorial



## BeatMax (2. November 2003)

Hallo!

Da dies eine Seite für Tutorials ist würde ich euch gerne mein Tutorial für die Madtracker 2 Software vorstellen. Madtracker ist ein Programm mit dem ihr auf Sample-Basis eigene Musik-Tracks zusammenstellen könnt. Wie sich das anhört könnt ihr auf meiner website   herausfinden. Klickt einfach auf Releases und lasst euch überraschen . Ich kann euch allerdings nur einen Link auf das Tutorial bieten, da es viel zu ausführlich ist um hier gepostet zu werden. Ich hoffe dennoch das es für manche hilfreich ist. Die Seite gibt es in englischer und deutscher Sprache.

Hier ist der Link: BEATMAX MADTRACKER TUTORIAL 

Ich freue mich über jede konstruktive Kritik.


BeatMax


----------

